# Galaxy Archery Products?



## Devinocd

Can anyone tell me about Galaxy Archery? I was looking into the galaxy sear 17” riser but cannot find anything about it online. I like the look of it, and the price isnt bad ($179.99). But there arnt any reviews on lancaster archery and i cant find much about the manufacturer online. Do they make their products in the usa? Are they good, durable, functional products?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

Interesting. I hadn't heard of it before. Lancaster has it listed for $180.00. I see it is drilled for a plunger, has a radiused shelf, LLA, but not drilled for sight/quiver. The ad says it weighs 3 pounds. I've got some doubts about that. Most 25" risers don't weigh that much. I'd bet it's a fine riser and especially appealing at the price-point. Here's the description from LAS' website:



> • 7075 CNC machined aluminum riser
> • Designed for performance while maintaining durability and reliability
> • Includes: stick on rest, bolt on rest, shelf plate, and string
> • Recommended brace height: 7-1/2” – 8”
> • ILF limb fittings
> • Riser length: 17”
> • Mass weight: 3 lbs.
> • Available in Right Hand only


----------



## Devinocd

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Interesting. I hadn't heard of it before. Lancaster has it listed for $180.00. I see it is drilled for a plunger, has a radiused shelf, LLA, but not drilled for sight/quiver. The ad says it weighs 3 pounds. I've got some doubts about that. Most 25" risers don't weigh that much. I'd bet it's a fine riser and especially appealing at the price-point. Here's the description from LAS' website:


It looks really nice but it doesnt seem like here is much about it on the web. Is galaxy a newer company or something? Honestly ive been looking for a lower price 60” takedown bow and i may have found it! But want to make sure its a good product first lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunra

Devinocd said:


> Can anyone tell me about Galaxy Archery? I was looking into the galaxy sear 17” riser but cannot find anything about it online. I like the look of it, and the price isnt bad ($179.99). But there arnt any reviews on lancaster archery and i cant find much about the manufacturer online. Do they make their products in the usa? Are they good, durable, functional products?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.galaxyarchery.com/product-categories/traditional/


Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd

sunra said:


> http://www.galaxyarchery.com/product-categories/traditional/
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


Thanks! I actually have been to the website already but it doesnt tell me much about the manufacturer. Was wondering if anyone else had some info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentsabrina

They are also known as Big Rock.

One of the largest OEM manufacturer from China. 

Galaxy is their newest label with their products selling on Lancaster.


----------



## kentsabrina

They are made in China.

N I am sure some will be offended, but the bow itself is a rock solid performer.


----------



## kentsabrina

I mean the Ember take down longbow or recurve. It is an exceptional piece of work under that price tag.


The sear ILF riser has been around for ages in other names, they do their job well.

https://youtu.be/81HjTHlV9AU
https://youtu.be/SszkOOaITDs


----------



## kentsabrina

Same sear riser in former name.

https://youtu.be/2r0t386q8j4


----------



## kentsabrina

I think u will be amazed by Ember, but will start to pick flaws in Sear after the honeymoon period.

Not saying Sear is bad, but it is indeed a cheap ILF riser. It's a good work horse as a beating club bow.

My advice is, get Ember as there is no obvious flaws even cosmetically on Ember.


----------



## TGbow

My son has the Black Hunter takedown longbow and it's a good shooting bow.
Seems to be well made.


----------



## kentsabrina

Yes, the Galaxy Ember n Big Rock Black Hunter is the same bow, except the Galaxy Ember comes with upgraded bamboo limbs for + speed.

That set of upgraded limbs can be bought separately if u previously own a Black Hunter.

Here is a review + a crazy Chinese torture test the Ember/Black Hunter~the fallout way.

https://youtu.be/dDpEzN7s-eI

Don't worry, the bow is not made in that testing yard for sure..Hahahaha.


But hey......That is one hack of well made n durable bow.


----------



## penumbra

That was really a brutal video. Don't really need another bow but it has me thinking. This one could back up as a canoe paddle, a hiking staff, a light baseball bat or hockey stick or a weapon.


----------



## kentsabrina

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srY247_WHXg&t=641s
Mandarin Duck is also selling the same bow

but I got mine from Lancaster, the little higher price gives me more confidence in quality, n I believe Lancaster will ensure their stock is indeed the best batch. N I like the bow under Galaxy name, as it does not have a white logo printout @ the riser, plus the upgraded bamboo limbs outta the box.


Twigarchery also sell it under the Big Rock name, n they will fully set it up n inspect ur bow before sending out, however u need to pay more for upgrading to bamboo limbs
http://www.twigarchery.com


----------



## superslamsam

That torture test is pretty amazing! I wonder how many thousand dollar customs could be abused like that and still shoot? Not saying they couldn't stand up to that and I certainly love beautiful custom bows, but that was a pretty cool video.


----------



## Devinocd

kentsabrina said:


> They are also known as Big Rock.
> 
> One of the largest OEM manufacturer from China.
> 
> Galaxy is their newest label with their products selling on Lancaster.


Really 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd

That disappoints me... i mean the bideo seems legit and its probably a nice bow... i just always feel like im taking a risk when im thinking about buying a bow outside of the country... idk why i guess its the stereotype of cheaply made products. I really like the sear and thought it looked alot like the manderin duck phantom actually (i had seen it on that video of the girl silencing her bow ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd

superslamsam said:


> That torture test is pretty amazing! I wonder how many thousand dollar customs could be abused like that and still shoot? Not saying they couldn't stand up to that and I certainly love beautiful custom bows, but that was a pretty cool video.


It was pretty crazy! I was clenching my teeth the whole time . I want the sear, do you think the sear will have the same quality and durability? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

Devinocd,

I'm not wrapping my mind around your apprehension. The riser is CNC'd and made of 7075 aluminum--most aren't made of that quality metal. LAS has great customer service. If you order from them and don't like what you see, they'll take care of you. Besides, we need someone to get one so we'll know how it is.


----------



## Devinocd

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Devinocd,
> 
> I'm not wrapping my mind around your apprehension. The riser is CNC'd and made of 7075 aluminum--most aren't made of that quality metal. LAS has great customer service. If you order from them and don't like what you see, they'll take care of you. Besides, we need someone to get one so we'll know how it is.


Lol that is true id have the first review. I just contacted them asking them about the product actually. I do trust LAS but just want to get all the details first. I’m not so concerned about the quality of the finish as much is I am getting a bow that is durable and functional and will last a very long time without running into any problems.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentsabrina

Devinocd said:


> That disappoints me... i mean the bideo seems legit and its probably a nice bow... i just always feel like im taking a risk when im thinking about buying a bow outside of the country... idk why i guess its the stereotype of cheaply made products. I really like the sear and thought it looked alot like the manderin duck phantom actually (i had seen it on that video of the girl silencing her bow )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have played with the sear (in different name) about 2 years ago, it is really a solid piece of riser as mentioned, but the one I tried has a brass(or zinc coated) ILF limb detente pocket, while the rests are pretty much identical..... n The Grip needs to be screwed tight outta the box, n some cosmetic flaws here n there. 

But the Sear being sourced by Lancaster, means they will be quality ensured at a higher level.


but still it is a cheap ILF riser, u will start to pick its flaws after the honeymoon period no matter what, trust me...especially it is made in China, I did that, n I am a Chinese.

People ain't reasonable specie from time to time.......

So again, my suggestion is...get the Ember.


----------



## kentsabrina

I didn t get the Sear at that time, only because I think its too heavy (I am used to wooden bow) n my bow inventory was crowded with a few Samicks


----------



## Devinocd

I contacted LAS about the sear earlier today and this was the reply i recieved.

“The bow is made for us out of the country.... we had ur representative there during the initial phases and the items were built to OUR design. This is a quality piece and does meet all of your specs. Please do not let the idea of not being made here worry you. We will take care of all warranties (if needed) as this is a long term project for us. (they were in our catalog begining this year and till they could meet our Quality requirements have only just become available over the last couple of months.” 

I feel alot more comfortable about the product now. The customer service is amazing. They seem to back its quality. What do you guys think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentsabrina

get one, both Sear n Ember are good bows, but I personally advocate Ember more, as I personally do not think ILF is a necessity @ my preference, n that torture test video is simply amazing.

u just have to take away the assumption of "made in China" = bad quality.

as for real n spoken by a Chinese / me ~ only made in China with dirt cheap price = bad quality.

n both Sear n Ember ain't dirt cheap, they are just competitively priced.


----------



## Devinocd

kentsabrina said:


> get one, both Sear n Ember are good bows, but I personally advocate Ember more, as I personally do not think ILF is a necessity @ my preference, n that torture test video is simply amazing.
> 
> u just have to take away the assumption of "made in China" = bad quality.
> 
> as for real n spoken by a Chinese / me ~ only made in China with dirt cheap price = bad quality.
> 
> n both Sear n Ember ain't dirt cheap, they are just competitively priced.


Thanks for all of your replies! I like the ember as well! I just dont like the wood riser... i like something a bit heavier i guess. 7075 aluminum is high quality correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentsabrina

I have seen many real deal trail mtb being made by 7075 tube, so being a chuck of solid machined 7075, the riser body itself should outlast a human life...hahaha

n the respond from Lancaster confirms my suspicion, the manufacturer did update the bow to meet Lancaster's sourcing requirement, as the Sear's limb detente pocket is different from the OEM one I handled.


----------



## Devinocd

kentsabrina said:


> I have seen many real deal trail mtb being made by 7075 tube, so being a chuck of solid machined 7075, the riser body itself should outlast a human life...hahaha
> 
> n the respond from Lancaster confirms my suspicion, the manufacturer did update the bow to meet Lancaster's sourcing requirement, as the Sear's limb detente pocket is different from the OEM one I handled.


Considering this would be my first short traditional recurve bow, i think itd be a good buy. Lancaster seems pretty sure of its quality. The materials seem good and the price isnt bad at all. Plus i like the look. I think im gunna go agead and give it a shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belicoso

Wow thats another level of bow review.


----------



## Stub

Just watched that torture test video of the Ember recurve. That was insane! Fun to watch lol.

You can't go wrong with LAS. They have some of the best customer service available. They helped me out on a couple occasions. Great group of people! 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd

Stub said:


> Just watched that torture test video of the Ember recurve. That was insane! Fun to watch lol.
> 
> You can't go wrong with LAS. They have some of the best customer service available. They helped me out on a couple occasions. Great group of people!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


Lol honestly i was laughing so hard. I’ve never seen someone dry fire a bow so many times like that. Then he takes a saw to it and then dry fires it a bunch more time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd

Belicoso said:


> Wow thats another level of bow review.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GEREP

Now that gives a whole new meaning to the term *"super recurve."*

:mg:

KPC


----------



## Chet Punisher

Is it $75 better than the Samick Sage?


----------



## Devinocd

GEREP said:


> Now that gives a whole new meaning to the term *"super recurve."*
> 
> :mg:
> 
> KPC


Ive never seen a bow take a beating like that... poor thing 
#justiceforbows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd

Decided to go ahead and get the bow. Hoping itll be a good decision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentsabrina

I don't own a Sage...so I can't compare the Ember with it.

However I still own a Sage Deluxe, Deermaster n Phantom from Samick.....All are more expensive bows than the Ember.

While handling is a very subjective thing........but along with build n performance.

The cheaper Ember actually deserves more of my money....I reckon if Tratech brands it as n non ILF TD offering n have a different color touch up to distinguish it from the rests, it can easily be priced @ $299.


----------



## gmucha

Devinocd,

I don't think you will be disappointed. LAS dropped on off at my house on Monday. The fit and finish are excellent on the Sear riser. It comes with 3 rests, a string to use with recurve limbs, wrenches and instructions. I slapped on the traditional rest that accompanied the riser with some velcro pad. I added some 40# Trad Tech Longbow limbs. The bow came in at 52# with the bolts maxed. The string ran right down the center with no need for lateral adjustment. I adjusted the tiller to 1/4" positive on top for a split finger shooter. Gold Tip trad arrows spit out of the bow and needed minimal tuning. At the price point you will not be disappointed. Other CNC risers will run you at least $4-500. Once the news catches on, they are going to go quickly. I'd like to try their carbon foam limbs in the near future.

Good Luck,

Glenn


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

gmucha,

Can you weigh the riser? The ad at LAS says it weighs 3#, but I'm sure that's not right. I'd bet that's the weight of the entire bow. Heck, my 25" Hoyt Matrix riser weighs 2.6#. If I thought that rise weighed 3# by itself, I'd order one too.


----------



## gmucha

The riser mass is about 2 pounds. With limbs and string total mass is right around 3 pounds.


----------



## Devinocd

am excited for it to show up! Thank you for the response! I didnt realize it came with the rests until after i bought it lol. I cant wait to shoot it.
How do the tt limbs do on it? I ordered 35# limbs but was thinking about getting some tt ones when i upgrade to 40lbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepdogreno

Interested in seeing how you guys like them. I almost ordered one the ither day as my first ilf riser but I was apprehensive due to no reviews. Maybe I'll pick one up when I see how they work out for you


----------



## Devinocd

sheepdogreno said:


> Interested in seeing how you guys like them. I almost ordered one the ither day as my first ilf riser but I was apprehensive due to no reviews. Maybe I'll pick one up when I see how they work out for you


Im by no means a professional but ill do my best to inform you guys. Maybe ill take some videos or something and upload them here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

Don't worry about that. All you can do is give your opinion and personal experience and that'll be just fine. Not to mention it'll be a whole lot more info that we have now.


----------



## Devinocd

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Don't worry about that. All you can do is give your opinion and personal experience and that'll be just fine. Not to mention it'll be a whole lot more info that we have now.


Lol very true [emoji23] nothing else on the web after all! Ugh waiting for this thing to arrive is gunna seem like forever [emoji31] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentsabrina

kentsabrina said:


> I mean the Ember take down longbow or recurve. It is an exceptional piece of work under that price tag.
> 
> 
> The sear ILF riser has been around for ages in other names, they do their job well.
> 
> https://youtu.be/81HjTHlV9AU
> https://youtu.be/SszkOOaITDs



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdPATpOTemg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy_Pt2z2PzA

Same bow as Sear


----------



## kentsabrina

A Korean seller review the Sear (in different name, same bow).

No idea what he is talking about but review seems positive enough.

N the close up footage give us an overview on the quality.

https://youtu.be/pOmeT8nNdVU


----------



## gmucha

I ordered mine Black Friday. It was here on Monday. That was fast!


----------



## Devinocd

gmucha said:


> I ordered mine Black Friday. It was here on Monday. That was fast!


I used the free shipping method. I ordered it wed afternood so im hoping itll arrive over the weekend or by mon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadsnakes

kentsabrina said:


> They are also known as Big Rock.
> 
> One of the largest OEM manufacturer from China.
> 
> Galaxy is their newest label with their products selling on Lancaster.



'
Do you know if the 70" Long Bow BLACK RIDGE from Galaxy also is out there under different names, or brands?

It sure looks like a lot of bow for the price! I wonder how long it`s been in production?
'
'
http://www.galaxyarchery.com/products/black-ridge-70-inch-longbow/


----------



## Chet Punisher

That long bow looks just like the samick Sage Longbow and the PSE Terra Longbow...


----------



## kentsabrina

I am not that into longbow/flat bow until my recent custom order with Falco. 

But I don't quite remember seeing Black Ridge alike bow in 70 inch when surfing the web, so I think the Galaxy line of longbows may very possibly be new products.

N comparing the 3 bows....PSE Terra is 64 inch long, Sage one piece long bow is 68 inch long, Galaxy Black Ridge is 70 inch being the longest....N their lamination looks totally different.


----------



## Roadsnakes

It must be one of the very few "mass produced" long bow`s on the market.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y

Wow she just cut up that sheep skin with her knife and super glued it right on there. [emoji51] I guess the bow was free but yikes. I'd try to find some nice double sided tape that I could get off if I needed to.



kentsabrina said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srY247_WHXg&t=641s
> Mandarin Duck is also selling the same bow
> 
> but I got mine from Lancaster, the little higher price gives me more confidence in quality, n I believe Lancaster will ensure their stock is indeed the best batch. N I like the bow under Galaxy name, as it does not have a white logo printout @ the riser, plus the upgraded bamboo limbs outta the box.
> 
> 
> Twigarchery also sell it under the Big Rock name, n they will fully set it up n inspect ur bow before sending out, however u need to pay more for upgrading to bamboo limbs
> http://www.twigarchery.com





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd

Still waitin on it lol the free shipping isnt nearly as fast as their normal shipping. But its free so cant complain to much lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentsabrina

Helo mate,

how is the Sear?


----------



## SHPoet

Devinocd said:


> Can anyone tell me about Galaxy Archery? I was looking into the galaxy sear 17” riser but cannot find anything about it online. I like the look of it, and the price isnt bad ($179.99). But there arnt any reviews on lancaster archery and i cant find much about the manufacturer online. Do they make their products in the usa? Are they good, durable, functional products?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, we got one of these in at the shop where I am on staff. For the money I think it a GREAT starter bow. We have the bottom end riser and the bottom end limbs at 28#. They tend to stack a bit quicker than my Hoyt X-Tours past 28" but, hey, whatcha gonna do. :wink:

All in all we are very pleased with it and we have shot the heck out of it without issue. My guess is that we have already put two or three years worth of arrows through it.


----------



## gmucha

When you say starter bow(riser) how do you justify that? What does a more expensive riser offer? This one has multiple rest options. Solid limb pockets. Lateral adjustments. Grip feels and looks good. It's got a stabilizer bushing. There is no sight or quiver mount.

I have a Sear, in addition to several other wood ILF risers. It makes a great looking bow that if you get the right limbs will perform well for any shooter. 

Glenn


----------



## ChadMR82

Very interesting riser for the hunting crowd. Starting to make it hard to spend hundreds more for other risers. Seems to have everything one needs in a riser. The Sear riser and some wood/glass TT limbs and you have a heck of a bow for little money.


----------



## Ron Nepini

I have a Galaxy Crescent 25" ILF riser the fit and finish are super nice, shoots great, i am impressed!


----------



## pipcount

Slightly off topic.. but I have not found that risers make much difference one way or the other as long as they are basically sound and limbs fit properly. I shoot $100 and $1000k risers, arrows go pretty much to same location for me.

I had one cheap REALLY low weight Nikka riser/ILF limb combination that was simply improperly engineered and the dovetail fitting was not deep enough, so the limbs were actually riding on the dovetail vs. on their pads. This was not just on my bow, I saw a guy at the range with same bow and same issue. Arrows still largely went where I shot them. I have to fix that one.

My wife is on a set of Galaxy limbs we bought for her 4 years ago, likely 15k+arrows through them, going fine. I like the Galaxy Silver Star foam and fiberglass limbs myself as well.


----------

